# So, If i wanted a ST19 chronograph but didnt want the 1963 what aare my options ?



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

As i said before. 

a ST 19, not the Seagull 1963 chronograph, if possible with a Zenith or Patek styling, what would you go for ?

Also the Fligher styling was nice.


----------



## Danfried (Aug 27, 2016)

A bit obvious, but I went for a Sea-Gull D304. Very happy with it.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

3 of the ST-19 powered watches i've had

Ticino 44mm pilot









Hked bundeswehr









EMG DL63









Others i can think of are - Perpetual, Magrette, Marloe, Lew & heuy, Mercer and Vertigo


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

yea but those are mostly closed projects.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Alpinist said:


> yea but those are mostly closed projects.


I'm pretty sure you can get the Ticino brand new, there is a V2 version of the bund that's just started shipping and we have opened a new pre-order for the EMG.

The Marloe, Vertigo and Mercer are still in the pre-order stage.

Sent by iPhone from a galaxy far far away!


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry, mistaken post.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

How about a st-1908 movement? Original designs from what I can tell with pointer date and true 59 tooth moonphase. I have this one incoming from eBay for $230. Sapphire both sides. Look for "sugess chrono" although I think there is a similar sterile dial one with Roman numerals for the same price.









These are a bit pricier and not sapphire but an interesting design. Google "red star chrono". Basel 2017 release I think.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's a review of the Red Star "Serve the People" that gives a good impression of what the watch is like:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/sea-gull-red-star-serve-people-chronograph-moonphase-4523087.html


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

chicolabronse said:


> EMG DL63
> 
> View attachment 12495043


This is nice.

I never heard about EMG before. An you tell me more about the brand?


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Theo Sudarja said:


> This is nice.
> 
> I never heard about EMG before. An you tell me more about the brand?


This thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3708162

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Chirv said:


> This thread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3708162
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Whoa! Thanks.


----------



## in2zion (May 21, 2013)

This watch is lovely.


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Just saw this here: Lexington chronograph - indigo/silver ? Mercer Watch Co.








Don't know anything about the brand. $350 seems a bit high, but if they do good quality control....


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

There's the Aramar Long Beach on Kickstarter. 38mm panda.


----------



## microsanches (Jan 13, 2018)

Chirv said:


> How about a st-1908 movement? Original designs from what I can tell with pointer date and true 59 tooth moonphase. I have this one incoming from eBay for $230. Sapphire both sides. Look for "sugess chrono" although I think there is a similar sterile dial one with Roman numerals for the same price.


There is NO m199s version with sapphire crystal - info from Thomas. I'm working on it cuz have recently ordered the "red star" with sapphire in spec, that appeared to be acrylic IRL, and now I'm discovering the possibilities to get the sapphire glass for it or to return it and get some m199s based model with sapphire. Tomas told there is no such option availible(


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

microsanches said:


> There is NO m199s version with sapphire crystal - info from Thomas. I'm working on it cuz have recently ordered the "red star" with sapphire in spec, that appeared to be acrylic IRL, and now I'm discovering the possibilities to get the sapphire glass for it or to return it and get some m199s based model with sapphire. Tomas told there is no such option availible(


Oh well. Mine was problematic and I wasn't bonding with it so it's loooong gone

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## microsanches (Jan 13, 2018)

Chirv said:


> Oh well. Mine was problematic and I wasn't bonding with it so it's loooong gone
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


What kind of problem did it have?


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Vertigo Pilot One:










Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

I own a Seagull D304 and very pleased with it. I also suggest a Seagull moonphase chronograph, but you better find a good dealer because they often suffer quality issues.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

LCheapo said:


> Just saw this here: Lexington chronograph - indigo/silver ? Mercer Watch Co.
> 
> View attachment 12799643
> 
> Don't know anything about the brand. $350 seems a bit high, but if they do good quality control....


I have the panda version and the EMG above as well... flipping the EMG

They're both great, the only difference is the size. As I have a small wrist I'm keeping the Mercer otherwise I would have kept the EMG

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

Uhr_Mensch said:


> Vertigo Pilot One:
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Just when the ST19 bug bit me. I like this one the most. Reminds me of the Hemmel chrono with NE88 movement in it but at half the cost.


----------



## stevoe (Apr 30, 2014)

A nice one: https://baltic-watches.com/chronographes

Regards
Stephan


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

stevoe said:


> A nice one: https://baltic-watches.com/chronographes
> 
> Regards
> Stephan


Seemed a bit pricey. Any idea why they are at a premium as compared to other ones?


----------



## Bleumeyer (Dec 31, 2017)

Another one with ST1908, sterile, styling bit pointing towards Breguet, quite nice looking dial


----------



## ZuluTimeAlpha (Dec 11, 2017)

I heard there were a new generation of Strela watches coming out soonish (this year?) powered by the ST-19 movement since the original Poljot 3133 movements are starting to dry up.


----------



## OnlyOneMore (Feb 28, 2018)

Zeit Flügel Ka6, but you'll never find one. I don't know were it came from, but I've never seen another like it... and I've looked.


----------



## stevoe (Apr 30, 2014)

OnlyOneMore said:


> ...I don't know were it came from...


ZeitFlügel Uhren - exklusive Fliegeruhren ;-)

Regards
Stephan


----------



## Qidamin (Dec 3, 2015)

I have found this brand on Taobao


----------



## VintageChris (Oct 5, 2016)

Theo Sudarja said:


> Whoa! Thanks.


I second the EMG DL63 option. Great value for money. Apparently, they will soon be running their last batch of these plus a reverse panda option for the first time.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

The only batch of reverse panda. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

This E Bay seller has a few different mechanical chronographs that may meet your needs. I have bought 2 preowned watches from him and was quite satisfied.

https://www.ebay.com/usr/bjbjcs?_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2754


----------



## 7750wobble (Apr 19, 2018)

One I havnt seen mentioned yet is the Wancher Storm Jet.


----------



## leungkevin24 (Feb 20, 2016)

Qidamin said:


> I have found this brand on Taobao
> 
> View attachment 13073997


I saw that listing too. They are selling this for $250~ Is that a good buy?


----------



## paul_d2490 (Dec 8, 2021)

Alpinist said:


> As i said before.
> 
> a ST 19, not the Seagull 1963 chronograph, if possible with a Zenith or Patek styling, what would you go for ?
> 
> Also the Fligher styling was nice.


Baltic Bicompax 002


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

HKED has a few:









Black


Case Diameter - 42 mm Length - 48 mm Thickness - 13 mm Lug Width - 22 mm Water Resistance - 3 ATM Finishing Brushed bezel and lugs Polished case sides and brushed case back Crystal Domed sapphire crystal with inner anti-reflective coating Case Back Display case back Movement...



www.hkedwatches.com


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

There's also the option of Colomer and Sons, who have been a European distributor of Sea-Gull based chronos for over 10 years, and who have always had variants that no one else carries. You'll likely have to run the site through Google translate, but some of the watches seem well worth the effort. They do ship internationally.



https://colomerandsons.com/



Vintage Pilot Chrono: https://colomerandsons.com/vintage-pilot-chrono/

Sorts chrono: https://colomerandsons.com/sports-chrono/

(They also carry Ronda and Miyota powered watches).

All that noted, I love the HKED panda that tommy_boy linked, just above.


----------



## Mongolian786 (Aug 16, 2020)

Sugess is an ebay seller that makes a watch with that movement in it in a more contemporary style. It looks really good. Also the lorier Gemini is a good choice.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Hemel Air Wing?








My next watch 😏


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

200.15US $ 54% OFF|Sugess 1963 Chronograph Mechanical Wristwatches Seagull St19 Swanneck Movement Pilot Mens Watch Sapphire Crystal Retro Gift V2 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com






Alpha Watch










GEMINI SII


The classic sports chronograph.




www.lorierwatches.com


----------



## Selmaguy (Jan 20, 2021)

I’ve had my eye on this for a while - applied markers, 38mm diameter.

Sugess Panda V3 DIAL Chronograph Mechanical Men Watch Seagull 1963 SUPAN002GN/SN | eBay


----------



## SimonCK (Feb 27, 2017)

Selmaguy said:


> I’ve had my eye on this for a while - applied markers, 38mm diameter.
> 
> Sugess Panda V3 DIAL Chronograph Mechanical Men Watch Seagull 1963 SUPAN002GN/SN | eBay


Selmaguy - I have one of those Sugess pandas and I've been very happy with it. Definitely an upgrade on the Alpha Paul Newman panda that it replaced in my collection. The dial finishing very much better on the Sugess. Even the hands have a slight curve at the end to match the dial curvature. 
I recommend paying the little extra for the swan-neck movement. Mine runs about +8 which is perfectly fine for me. Movement is great to look at and the glass back is big so you can see lots of the movement. 
It seems a little smaller than 38mm by comparison to other 38mm watches but wears really well. The lugs are quite long.
The negatives I've found are - strap is cheap rubbish as you would expect at this price, it can be a bit fiddly to wind, and I wish the sub dial hands were white rather than silver for better legibility. All fairly minor complaints. 
Looks great on black or brown leather.


----------

